# 1st time to Costa Rica. Any tour company?



## sunnysky2k (Jan 7, 2009)

*I am planing to go Costa Rica in Febuary and wondering for any reliable but not too expensive tour company?
I have only 8-9 days so do you think it's not enough time for Arenal area and Manual Antonia park area?
How is driving condition? I saw some tour companies actually offer a package deals which include  a car and hotels.
Which part do you like to see, Arenal or Manuel Antonio Park area (if I can only go one of those places)?
Any information...very much appreciated.
Thank you.*


----------



## Carol C (Jan 7, 2009)

sunnysky2k said:


> *I am planing to go Costa Rica in Febuary and wondering for any reliable but not too expensive tour company?
> I have only 8-9 days so do you think it's not enough time for Arenal area and Manual Antonia park area?
> How is driving condition? I saw some tour companies actually offer a package deals which include  a car and hotels.
> Which part do you like to see, Arenal or Manuel Antonio Park area (if I can only go one of those places)?
> ...



I wish I knew of tour companies, but I never use them. I have always rented a car in Costa Rica and done my own thing. Manuel Antonio Nat Park is probably the easiest to get to over decent roads. Arenal area is fantastic, also with the nearby Tabacon Hot Springs, but the roads are the pits. (Tabacon offers day passes; highly recommended. http://www.tabacon.com/day-passes )

Another fave of mine I've visited twice is Tortuguero Natl Park. 8-9 days is definitely enough time to visit several diverse regions, btw. Enjoy your trip!


----------

